# What .45 load for...



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

self defense against Bigfoot? lol These idiots that live close to me have come up with a doozy this time!

North Carolina Man Claims Close Encounter With Blond Bigfoot


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Handgun Information & Discussion Forum - Forum Rules



> • PROHIBITED TOPICS:
> The discussion of any illegal activity is strictly prohibited. This is a no-tolerance issue. Members who are in violation of this rule will have their accounts closed upon the first infraction with no warnings given.
> SHTF, TEOWAWKI, & Zombies: SHTF (S#*t Hits The Fan), TEOWAWKI (The End of The World As We Know It) and Zombie threads *(this includes any fictitious or yet to be verified creature)* are prohibited. Legitimate discussion about short-term survival from a natural disaster like a hurricane or flood will be allowed, but will be closely moderated and threads closed without warning at the first sign of deviation. Violations of this rule will result in warnings and account closure depending on the frequency and severity of the offensives.
> "Gangsta" talk: "Gangsta" talk and slang is prohibited. Depending on the severity of the infraction, a member may receive a simple warning or may have their account closed.


----------

